#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  دز حواست ماین برد ال ای دی الجی 5600

## behzadgolab

با سلام مین ال جی میحواستم لطفا قیمت را بفرمایید مدل 42 led 5600 --lg

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> با سلام مین ال جی میحواستم لطفا قیمت را بفرمایید مدل 42 led 5600 --lg


به نام خدا 
سلام دوست عزیز و سال نو مبارک.
لطفا عکسی از آن قرار دهید به همراه مدل دقیق و پارت برد.

----------

*amirmorady*,*najaf11*

----------


## behzadgolab

با سلام عکس مین همراه پاور را برایتان ارسال اگه مین مشابه با تایید شما استاد بزرگوار هم باشد برام قیمت را اعلام تا با مشتری هماهنگ کنم ممنون
IMG_20150302_185307.jpgIMG_20150302_185319 copy.jpg

----------

*NICHICON*,*صابری*

----------


## behzadgolab

مهندس صابری عزیز لطف میکنید ببینید مین ال جی را دارید مننظرم ممنون

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> مهندس صابری عزیز لطف میکنید ببینید مین ال جی را دارید مننظرم ممنون


به نام خدا 
سلام دوست عزیز . عذرخواهی میکنم بابت تاخیر.
برد نتوانستم تهیه کنم.
ولی یکی از دوستام میگه اینها قابل تعمیره. 
ایراد برد چیه؟

----------

*amirmorady*,*sovietiran*

----------


## behzadgolab

سلام مهندس عزیز ممنون از توجه تان ال ای دی که مشتری اورد چراغ لوگوی جلو مارک ال جی روشن میشه قسمت تاچ عمل میکنه با کنترل خاموش و روشن میشه الیته صدای رله میاد ولی نه تصویر داره نه صدا کارهایی که انجام دادم شستشو و هیتر روی ایسی مین . در ضمن بک لایت هم نداشت که در بحش پاور با یک مقاومت در قسمت برد بک لایت که روی برد نوشته بود کنترل به شاسی وصل  کردم نور  و راستر کامل اومد.  با ولتاژ گیری دیدم قسمت پایه های اسلات  که  با فلات به پانل میره هیچ ولتاژی نداره  ولی ایسی مین ولت داره و گرمای ان نرماله قسمتهای دیگه هم ولتاژ داره ولی 2 ایسی بغل مین خنکه دست به هیت سینک میزنم سرده ببخشید زیاد نوشتم منتظر راهنمایی شما هستم

----------

*sovietiran*,*صابری*

----------


## behzadgolab

مهندس گرامی منتظر راهنمایی شما هستم در ضمن نتونستم نقشه این ال ای دی را پیدا کنم اگه موجود است لطفا برام اپلود کنید ممنون

----------

*NICHICON*,*sovietiran*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> سلام مهندس عزیز ممنون از توجه تان ال ای دی که مشتری اورد چراغ لوگوی جلو مارک ال جی روشن میشه قسمت تاچ عمل میکنه با کنترل خاموش و روشن میشه الیته صدای رله میاد ولی نه تصویر داره نه صدا کارهایی که انجام دادم شستشو و هیتر روی ایسی مین . در ضمن بک لایت هم نداشت که در بحش پاور با یک مقاومت در قسمت برد بک لایت که روی برد نوشته بود کنترل به شاسی وصل  کردم نور  و راستر کامل اومد.  با ولتاژ گیری دیدم قسمت پایه های اسلات  که  با فلات به پانل میره هیچ ولتاژی نداره  ولی ایسی مین ولت داره و گرمای ان نرماله قسمتهای دیگه هم ولتاژ داره ولی 2 ایسی بغل مین خنکه دست به هیت سینک میزنم سرده ببخشید زیاد نوشتم منتظر راهنمایی شما هستم


به نام خدا 
سلام دوست گرامی. راجع به عیب باید در بخش مربوطه بحث بشه.
پیام خصوصی میدم خدمت شما.

----------

*amirmorady*,*sovietiran*

----------


## behzadgolab

ممنون میشم اقای مهندس صابری عزیز

----------

*صابری*

----------


## behzadgolab

با سلام خدمت جناب مهندس صابری عزیز مین ال جی و 2 عدد برد اوسیلاتوز اماده میخواستم اگه ممکنه به عنوان همکاری حساب کنید شماره حساب و اگه ممکنه شماره تماس را بدید و جمع مبلغ  را اعلام تا واریز کنم  و در ضمن اگه برد مشکلی داشت میشه تعویض کرد ممنون از همکاریتان

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> با سلام خدمت جناب مهندس صابری عزیز مین ال جی و 2 عدد برد اوسیلاتوز اماده میخواستم اگه ممکنه به عنوان همکاری حساب کنید شماره حساب و اگه ممکنه شماره تماس را بدید و جمع مبلغ  را اعلام تا واریز کنم  و در ضمن اگه برد مشکلی داشت میشه تعویض کرد ممنون از همکاریتان


به نام خدا 
سلام مهندس جان. بله حتما. در خدمت هستم. 
ولی ماین را باید هماهنگ کنم.

----------

*amirmorady*

----------


## behzadgolab

مهندس عجله دارم اگه سریعتر شماره حساب و مبلغ پرداختی را اعلام کنید تا واریز کنم

----------

*صابری*

----------


## behzadgolab

سلام مهندس عزیز مشتری که پوله میده هر دفیفه تماس میگره بیانه گرفتم اگه لطف کنید سریعتر مشکل لوازم را حل کنید ممنون

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

به نام خدا 
سلام دوست عزیز. عرض کردم که ماین الجی را ندارم. اگر خواستید بفرستید دوستم تعمیر میکنه.
پیام خصوصی را چک کنید.

----------

*amirmorady*

----------


## najaf11

سلام جناب اقای IMG_۲۰۱۶۰۲۱۶_۱۶۱۹۲۰.jpgصابری عزیز این مین ذکر شده را باقیمت دارید42led5600-ta

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> سلام جناب اقای IMG_۲۰۱۶۰۲۱۶_۱۶۱۹۲۰.jpgصابری عزیز این مین ذکر شده را باقیمت دارید42led5600-ta


به نام خدا 
سلام جناب نجفی. ندارم این برد  را شرمنده.

----------

*amirmorady*,*najaf11*

----------


## najaf11

اقای مهندس مین برد 42led5600-ta را دارید با قیمت  :دز حواست ماین برد ال ای دی الجی 5600:

----------

*صابری*

----------


## najaf11

میتونید برام پیدا کنی یا ادرسی بهم بدید ممنون میشم

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> میتونید برام پیدا کنی یا ادرسی بهم بدید ممنون میشم


به نام خدا 
سلام مهندس عزیز. قبلا خیلی دنبال این برد بودم و گیر نیاوردم. خودم هم احتیاج داشتم. 
شما از فروشگاه های دیگه سایت  هم سوال بفرمایید.

----------

*amirmorady*,*najaf11*

----------


## najaf11

جناب اقای صابری ایسی چیپ بین سلف ها بالا ی هد سینگ بزرگه خرابه به نظر شما گیر میاد

----------

*صابری*

----------


## mahdi gorji

سلام علیکم 
بنده هم یک عدد مین برد ال جی 42 مدل 5600 TA  برای خرید نیازمندم ، مهندسین و دوستان محترم انجمن اگر جایی میشه تهیه کرد به بنده با شماره 09114767181  اطلاع بدید . سپاسگذارم  :دز حواست ماین برد ال ای دی الجی 5600:   آیا مین 37 اینچ همین مدل رو میشه به 42 اینچ وصل کرد ؟ همه جوره که یکی هست فقط ممکنه سوکت ال ای دی چندلاین کم باشه !

----------


## alids

از دوستان اگر کسی مین الجی 42lw57000داره لطف کنه اطلاع بده

----------

